# Mightyena VS Houndoom



## Peter (Nov 30, 2008)

I like Houndoom better personally.


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 30, 2008)

I like them both :)


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 30, 2008)

I like them both too :)


----------



## ultraviolet (Nov 30, 2008)

Mightyena's nice I guess but Houndoom is more badass. 

Sorry Mightyena. Also Mightyena is based on the hyena which is not a dog. But eh


----------



## Objection! (Nov 30, 2008)

That is one evil poll! I love them both but I didn't want to put both. Mightyena. Sorry Houndoom, get a decent evo/stats and everything could've been so different...


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Nov 30, 2008)

;) Umbreon pwns them both

Oh yeah, I voted Houndoom


----------



## Yarnchu (Nov 30, 2008)

Houndoom. What does an evil hyena got that a _hell hound_ doesn't? Besides the stats, of course.


----------



## Vyraura (Nov 30, 2008)

Houndoom. Houndoom is actually cool, while Mightyena is a gray and black doglike thing.


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 30, 2008)

Houndoom. It's prettier.


----------



## Ice tiger (Nov 30, 2008)

Houndoom. It has horns, and if fire type too so <3. I think Mightyena is a wolf, it looks like a wolf~


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Nov 30, 2008)

Houndoom. Mightyena is butt ugly.


----------



## Peter (Nov 30, 2008)

^ how so?  VS  < winner still


----------



## Objection! (Nov 30, 2008)

Aww... looks like i'm on my own for this one...


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Nov 30, 2008)

Houndoom. A great sweeper and a decent pick for reversals.


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 30, 2008)

Houndoom,

I like Mightyena, but it doesn't look as fun.


----------



## Spoon (Nov 30, 2008)

Houndoom's been my favorite Pokémon for eight, or nine years~ Uh, Mightyena's one of favorites, though.


----------



## Meowzie-chan (Nov 30, 2008)

Houndoom. They're just awesome. What can go wrong with a fire type, dark type mix?


----------



## Flora (Nov 30, 2008)

I like 'em both. :P


----------



## Involuntary Twitch (Dec 1, 2008)

Mightyena isn't a dog, it's a hyena. You'll have people all over you for calling it one (well, I can think of one person at least).

I think they're both pretty sweet.


----------



## ultraviolet (Dec 1, 2008)

> I think Mightyena is a wolf, it looks like a wolf~


Uh

Might*yena*. As in H*yena*?


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 1, 2008)

Kali the Flygon said:


> ;) Umbreon pwns them both


Only too true. I think I'd go for Houndoom but I can't change my vote :( Just pretend Houndoom has one vote more and 'Both' one vote less.

PS: My birthday on the TCOD Zodiac is Houndoom! That is badass!


----------



## Erindor the Espeon (Dec 2, 2008)

Houndoom. Eh... Fafneer swayed my vote. By the way... KQ! Bring back the RSP!!!


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Dec 2, 2008)

D: Don't make me choose. 

I love both. Mightyena is a awesome hyena and hyenas are awesome. But Houndoom is a hellhound thingie, so it's awesome, too.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Dec 2, 2008)

One day, people will learn that not all hyenas are spotted hyenas like the ones in The Lion King. Stop sitting there eating everything Disney (cool as Disney is) spoon-feeds you and go learn some zoology for once. D<

Houndoom is superior stat-wise, and stat-wise the two were not meant to be compared because Houndoom is a regular Pokémon while Mightyena shares Raticate-duties with Linoone. That's like comparing Raticate and Snorlax; unless your question is purely about aesthetics, why bother? They're apples and oranges meant to serve two entirely different purposes.

That said, I like them both a lot, but I prefer Mightyena.


----------



## voltianqueen (Dec 3, 2008)

Yeeeaaaahhhh~ ^^
Even if I love Mightyena, Houndoom's still the best~ ;)


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 4, 2008)

Houndoom is winning :) But I feel sorry for poor Mightyena. I might actully like Mightyena better if it had a type I liked more and was my TCOD birthday :D


----------



## Pikachu Goddess (Dec 5, 2008)

It's a tough vote, but I'll have to say I like Houndoom more. Hell hound = awesomesause.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 6, 2008)

Now I feel sorry for Mightyena even if I like Houndoom better. Vote for Mightyena!


----------



## Philly (Dec 6, 2008)

I don't like either of them...


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 6, 2008)

^ How could you say that :/

They rule!


----------



## S.K (Dec 6, 2008)

I love both of them.

Mightyena probably just comes on top of him though... I feel bad now. I betrayed Houndoom.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 6, 2008)

Don't feel bad, Houndoom has enough followers and Mightyena needs more love.


----------



## Bombsii (Dec 6, 2008)

Yeah, i'm with ya sis. Mightyena all the way.

Mightyena has his own fan club for all of those- oh. 6 people.


----------



## Mercury (Dec 6, 2008)

Houndoom. I recently discovered its power on Pokémon XD, and its awesome. I like Mightyena too, but Houndoom is better.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 7, 2008)

Mightyena is cool. WHY oh why did Nintendo have to make it the crappy Pokemon you get at the start of the game :'(


----------



## GorMcCobb (Dec 24, 2008)

They're both cool... But hell hounds are cooler... or hotter! >:)


----------



## Alexi (Dec 29, 2008)

While Devil Dog surely is awesome and all (plus part fire), I voted Mightyena. 

I mean, it's not very strong, but it's so...lovable. <3 Oh Orena, how I loooove you~


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Dec 29, 2008)

Mightyena, I've never seen why everyone's liked Houndoom so much. Personally I think it doesn't look furry enough. I like furry hairy things. The design is too... sleek, blech. Boring. Also because Mightyena is one of my favourite Pokémon and awesomenocity.



Alexi said:


> While Devil Dog surely is awesome and all (plus part fire), I voted Mightyena.
> 
> I mean, it's not very strong, but it's so...lovable. <3 Oh Orena, how I loooove you~


Ahahaha~ I think Mourmedy would disagree with you.


----------



## Alexi (Dec 29, 2008)

X3 Unfortunately for her.


----------



## Darksong (Dec 29, 2008)

WOW.

YOU ARE PSYCHIC.

I like them both the same because...

My Pokesona is a mix of both! :DDD

Mightyena because it's cool looking, and Houndoom because it's cool looking. It's a tie for me.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Dec 29, 2008)

I like them pretty much the same, but I'm slightly leaning toward Mightyena.


----------



## zuea (Dec 30, 2008)

Houndoom


----------

